# Foreclosure Pets Grant Program (HSUS)



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

http://www.animalsheltering.org/programs...guidelines.html

WOW! Wish someone would do this in my area-I have access to the people groups they need.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

It looks like this is something you could help coordinate for the groups in your area!!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

bump, just so it doesn't fall off the boards


----------



## doggonefool (Apr 15, 2004)

Another Bump; what a timely idea...


----------

